# Actual Size On Black And Grey Water Tanks



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

I wanted to see how I tell if my black and grey water tanks are 30 or 40 gallons. The salesman stated our new 2006 rsds has the 40 gallon grey and black water tanks, but I found sales literature for 2006 showing both 30 and 40 gallons for the tanks??? I guess they changed the specs sometime last year.

The trailer has been on the lot since December. Is there a easy way to tell without filling and draining the never used tanks into buckets?

Thanks, Mark


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

I had a similar question. In the case of my model and year, they actually changed configuration midway through, adding a galley tank, but never updated the website or marketing info. Unless someone knows the capacities for that model with any certainty, the best advise I received was from CamperAndy. He suggested using a 2 gallon bucket to fill the tank, and count the number of buckets required. Pretty simple!









If it's a new unit, the tanks will be clean and you can just dump the fresh water to the lot.

Good luck,
- Roger


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

My '06 28 RSDS listed the tanks as 50 fresh, 28 black and gray. I *wish* I had 40 gallon black and gray tanks.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Unless Keystone tracks this info by VIN# (which, I doubt), the only way I can think of is to use the measured bucket method, and count how many it takes to fill up. The black is the easiest to measure, as you can see inside the tank when you open the toliet.

When doing the gray, count until water backs up into the tub.

Tim


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

As Tim said the only way is to count as you fill.

I suggest you fill the fresh tank and since you said you know your Grey and Black are empty you do the following with a level trailer.

Use your tub to fill a 2 gallon bucket. Then dump it in the tub. After each bucket check the indicator to see what level it indicates. Record the amounts removed or added as the lights change. Do this until the fresh is empty and the you have filled the Black and Grey. You will now know how much it takes for each tank. There is one thing to consider. The indicators are slow to change some times so do not get in a race to do this. Take your time and you should have some good readings.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Unless Keystone tracks this info by VIN# (which, I doubt), the only way I can think of is to use the measured bucket method, and count how many it takes to fill up. The black is the easiest to measure, as you can see inside the tank when you open the toliet.
> 
> When doing the gray, count until water backs up into the tub.
> 
> ...


I ll make a suggestion with a different approach but same thinking. If the trailer is new (meaning black has not been used for ...you know.) Fill the tanks with water with a hose and try filling a bucket from the drain keeping track of the gallons when draining. same result but less carrying.

John


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

I guess I will be bringing a bucket to the PDI to measure the tanks. I just want to make sure I have the 40 gallon tanks that I was told are on the trailer and the current specs show. It is interesting how the specs for the same model year vary so much.

Mark


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Oh sure bring in the metric conversion and confuse everyone.









Does Keystone make parts for different countries? I guess with my repplacement faucet coming from China they must manufacture parts for the areas they are being purchased.


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

I did the water test when we picked up the trailer. The service manager thought I was strange when I asked for a sewer hose to do the test. I verified that I have the 40 gallon tanks.

I did find out the gauge on the gray water shows full even though it is not. The black water tank is easy to check when it is full. You can see the level when looking down the flushing hole.


----------

